# Prices for deer hides?



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

My wife comes from a big family of deer hunters and they all process their own meat. They are eager to let me have the deer hides. It's an hour drive one way so I will have to figure in the price of gas and salt to see if it's worth the effort. Has anyone heard what large, salted deer hides are selling for? Thanks.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Like the fur market, the hide market is off substantially. Right now, no order or prices offered. It looks as if they will be cheap in comparison to recent years. Cattle hides are 1/2 of what they were a year ago. Market not good.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

While i was dropping off my deer a guy sold two hides to the butcher for $4 ea. Another market up the road was advertising buying large deer hides for $4 and small ones for $2


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fordman7795 said:


> While i was dropping off my deer a guy sold two hides to the butcher for $4 ea. Another market up the road was advertising buying large deer hides for $4 and small ones for $2


Thanks.


----------

